

Ask HN: An interesting idea that I wont build. You like? - oziumjinx

I call this Site Sounds.<p>Visiting a website is interpreted as audible music (could be a plugin that plays the music while you visit sites).<p>Colors within an html document represents different tones.<p>The types of content being transmitted represent different instruments. html, css, javascipt, images, flash, pdf, etc.<p>The bandwidth speed represents the metronome/speed of the music.<p>Javascript libraries represent different rhythm patterns: jquery, mootools, etc.<p>CDNs represent different instruments: amazon, akamai, limelight.<p>External resources and APIs represent sounds.<p>As traffic is brought through the network adapter, a listener passes the type of information to the synthesizer that analyzes the type of traffic then outputs the appropriate music.<p>I assume at first it will all sound like garbled non-sense, so there would be some need to map each entity to a certain type of instrument/sound to make it somewhat musical.<p>Worth building?
======
brk
A couple of thoughts...

1) I hate when websites play music when you load them, why would I want this?

2) I usually keep at least a dozen tabs open, and I have a feeling I'm on the
low-end of the tabs-open curve. How would this work with multiple tabs and
browsers being open?

~~~
oziumjinx
It would be more user driven than automated. When you visit a site that you
want to hear what it "sounds like" you press a button and it refreshes the
page and runs the little app.

Might be interesting to hear what your own work sounds like.

